# Self-control is SO last century!



## PaulS (May 21, 2011)

When I left New Zealand in Nov 2009 I had to sell my entire collection. Consequently I have been in withdrawl ever since, until now......

I went to the Bribie Island Show here in Queensland over the Easter weekend and picked up

Susan Booth
Harold Koopowitz
Lynleigh Koopowitz
Glaucopar
malipoense

Then today I went to the Oasis show in the Gold Coast and went a bit mad..... I walked away with

delenatii var vinicolor x sib 'Purple Lantern' x 'Purple Delight'
delenatii x sib 'Red Pouch' x 'Chou Yi'
niveum x sib 'TN9202' x 'TN Snow Queen'
rothschildianum 'Majesty #1' x ?
Kolosand 'Green Wonder' AM/AOS x lowii alba 'Albino Beauty' CHM/AOS
Yang-Ji Hawk (sanderianum 'Showshan' x anitum 'MS#1')
Yang-Ji Hawk (anitum 'DS-4' x sanderianum 'Red Longhair')
St Swithin x phil var roebelenii
kolopakingii album 'Albino Beauty' AM/AOS x 'Green Delight' HCC/AOS
Lady Isabel 'Super Red' x lowii
rothschildianum 'Golden Boy' x 'Giant Wings'
Shin Yi Princess '#1' x sanderianum 'Han'
Mem. David Hanson (primulinum x adductum)
(Gary Romanga x Lady Isabel) x rothschildianum 'TN-Queen'
Jennifer Stage (philippinense alba 'In Charm' x ang thong alba 'In Charm')
Jerry Spence 'Mei Chen' x anitum 'In Charm'
Alex's Spots (kolopakingii album 'Fast Company' x lowii alba 'Albino Beauty' CHM/AOS)
Paul Parks 'TN Seamail' x stonei 'Crown' SM/TPS
Shin Yi Fireball 'CY#1' SM/TPS x rothschildianum 'Young'
philippenense alba x sib 'Ching Hua' x '#6'
Matienzo's Condor (Mt Toro 'Semi Album' x kolopakingii album 'Fast Company')
Wayne Booth x sanderianum
St Genevieve 'TN Hawk' SM/TPS x rothschildianum ' TN Purple Boy'
(St Swithin x Jerry Spence)'TN1' x Lady Isabel 'In Charm'
Johanna Burkhardt (anitum x rothschildianum 'King')
Shin Yi Omar 'Chou Yi' x St Swithin 'Juan Yuan'
(Angel Hair x St Swithin '#1') x sanderianum 'Red Longhair'
Berenice album
Booth's Stone Lady (stonei 'The Best' x Lady Isabel 'Crystelle Smith' FCC/AOS)
anitum 'DS-4' x sanderianum 'Red Longhair'
Taiwan 'TN-1' x sanderianum 'TN Red Hair'

Well I did say I might not be able to control myself, didn't I? This is the sort of crosses I dreamed about when I was still in NZ, they just aren't available there at all.

They are all seedlings, and are all really healthy. I will be putting them into hydroton in the next few days as they really need repotting. The first five plants I bought were put into SH after a week or so and I have new leaves growing already on three of them, so they seem to like it. 

I'll post a picture soon, my connection gets a bit wonky at the weekend and I may need to try more than once.


----------



## poozcard (May 21, 2011)

That is a lot!!


----------



## likespaphs (May 21, 2011)

wow!
good for you!


----------



## paphioboy (May 21, 2011)

WOW.... You clearly need to be restrained...  who are the plants from? I'm guessing Nicky Zurcher (first five) and Ivan's Orchids for the seedlings. He's the only one I've ever come across who seems to have Taiwanese crosses with sanderianum 'Red Long Hair'..


----------



## John M (May 21, 2011)

Wow! I bet you had a LOT of fun! 'Hope that they all do well for you and we get to see lots of photos down the road!


----------



## John Boy (May 21, 2011)

*You just need another perpective really!!!*
You didn't "*go mad*", you just showed really good taste. Infact: looking over the second part of your haul, there's only 2 things I would not have bought, but rather taken 2-3 plants of kolopakingii album 'Albino Beauty' AM/AOS x 'Green Delight' HCC/AOS and Taiwan 'TN-1' x sanderianum 'TN Red Hair' (*each*). So, in conclusion: You're totally normal, and I'd say: Great tast as well as a rather homogen choice alltogether. (Good thing I wasn't there!!! I believe the 2 of us should not do our shopping together, because THAT *would be dangerous indeed.*):clap::drool:


----------



## Justin (May 21, 2011)

I agree, great list-congrats. I love the multiflorals too.


----------



## goldenrose (May 21, 2011)

John Boy said:


> *You just need another perpective really!!!*
> You didn't "*go mad*", you just showed really good taste.....


:clap::clap: :rollhappy::rollhappy: I'm gonna have to try that line on my husband!
Nice haul from one enabler to another!


----------



## Heather (May 21, 2011)

LOL, nice list there! Quite a few I wouldn't mind having. I'm in the "trying to maintain control" phase of my renewed interest in growing.


----------



## Shiva (May 21, 2011)

He! He! He!


----------



## cattmad (May 21, 2011)

nice haul, Ivan has some really nice stuff in seedlings


----------



## etex (May 21, 2011)

Great slipper shopping!!


----------



## W. Beetus (May 21, 2011)

That is a great list!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 21, 2011)

Super list!:clap:


----------



## PaulS (May 22, 2011)

Thanks, I'm really happy with them. I started putting some into leca today, and the roots are quite good, but I hope to get better ones growing soon. 

The first five plants came from Darryl Banks, he had a stand at the Bribie Island show, and was just about the only person there with any multiflorals. Just about everything is seedlings that will take a few years to flower, but I did get a niveum that is a nice big single growth that should hopefully flower in the next year or so.


----------



## paphreek (May 22, 2011)

Instant collection for the patient grower! Great buys! This is what separates a real slipper freak from the general orchid grower: We can read tags on Paph seedlings and have an idea of what we are getting, whereas the general orchid enthusiast needs to see the plant in bloom.


----------



## John Boy (May 22, 2011)

Amen to that Ross!!!


----------



## PaulS (May 22, 2011)

paphreek said:


> ..... a real slipper freak ......



Flattery will get you everywhere!


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2011)

NIce haul. Don't worry; we encourage such purchasing here!


----------



## eOrchids (May 24, 2011)

Awesome haul!

Looks like my current collection! So many seedlings, all worth the wait!


----------



## e-spice (May 24, 2011)

To me, buying is so much fun. You only live once, why not enjoy yourself? Great job.


----------

